# Forum Administrator, moderators plz pay attention



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 7, 2007)

well its good that digit forum is getting lot of Fresh Stock these days 

but it seems to me that they r not interested in reading forum rules 

n thats why they r posting there threads in wrong section though we r trying 

our best to correct them but still i think more effort should be made from 

Ur side .

also Tutorial section is getting real mess cos of these wrong thread so i think 

there should be some tab on posting in this section like every thread should 

be first approved by the moderator only then it should be allowed to be 

posted 

someone plz correct me if i am wrong


----------



## hullap (Jul 7, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> well its good that digit forum is getting lot of Fresh Stock these days
> 
> but it seems to me that they r not interested in reading forum rules
> 
> ...


if a mod has to approve every thread then there will be 200-300 threads to be approved which will take about 1 m p\thread and about 3-5 hrs


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 7, 2007)

PaulScholes18 said:
			
		

> if a mod has to approve every thread then there will be 200-300 threads to be approved which will take about 1 m p\thread and about 3-5 hrs



i dont think so that tutorial section receives abt 200-300 threads per day 

also bazaar section is following the same policy


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 7, 2007)

1. I think whenever a member registers, he/she should be redirected to "Forum Guidelines" thread. I don't know whether its enabled atm or not.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/announcement.php?f=11&a=1

2. There should be a link to "Forum Guidelines" at top menubar, where UserCP, FAQ, etc. links are present.

3. When a member opens "Software Troubleshooting" section, he/she should be redirected to "Frequently Asked Problems with Solutions" thread:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61413

4. When a member opens "QnA" section, he/she should be redirected to "Common Topics Covered / Frequently Discussed Topics" thread:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18523

This thread currently in "Chit Chat" section, IMO it should be moved to "QnA" section.

5. Moderators approval for each tutorial is not a good idea IMO.


----------



## Apollo (Jul 7, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> 1. I think whenever a member registers, he/she should be redirected to &quot;Forum Guidelines&quot; thread. I don't know whether its enabled atm or not.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/announcement.php?f=11&a=1
> 
> ...


  In addition to that, an automated introductory PM can also be sent to every new member, as soon as they register, with a few important links regarding the various rules. (Can't remember if this is already in practice or not.)


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 7, 2007)

Hmm... IMHO people never read EULA and TnC of the softwares they install .. same is the case with forums .. People never read the rules .. But once you tell the member what he is doing wrong, he'll learn it for future ..


----------



## cynosure (Jul 7, 2007)

^^ You said it right. I learned it the same way. Ive never read any forum rules

And what VG suggested would be a bit buggy. Like the points 3 and 4, who can  handle the frustration of being redirected to a FAQ page everytime (s)he opens the s/w troubleshooting and/or other sections??


----------



## Garbage (Jul 7, 2007)

^^ exactly....

Just think that VG is directed to FAQ pages as soon as he enters to "Q&A Section"


----------



## satyamy (Jul 7, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> 1. I think whenever a member registers, he/she should be redirected to "Forum Guidelines" thread. I don't know whether its enabled atm or not.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/announcement.php?f=11&a=1
> 
> ...


yes
agreed


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 7, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> once you tell the member what he is doing wrong, he'll learn it for future ..



i m bit confused kaustav_geek has given me following advice :



> kaustav_geek :saurabh dude~ If its the wrong section.... Mods will shift it .... Don't you bother....Just help that Guy out.......I saw you posting a similar message in another thread~ *roll*



plz tell me should i advice the new members or should i leave this for 

moderator and be a spectator of such mess.


all the advice given above r good but still i m of the view that tutorial 

section should follow the policy like that of bazaar section where each thread

has to be approved by moderator 

u can also increase moderators for keeping tab on threads


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 7, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> 1. I think whenever a member registers, he/she should be redirected to "Forum Guidelines" thread. I don't know whether its enabled atm or not.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/announcement.php?f=11&a=1
> 
> ...



Well VG bhai, I dont agree with some points.
1.) Agree.
2.) Agree.
3.) Not agree. It will cause confusion. and imagin urself everytime going through FAQ thread prior to cisiting S/T section. It will be irretating.
4.) Not agree. Reason same as above.
5.) Agree. 
+
I think its time Digit admins should add a new Moderator in team. One who can stay online for a lng time.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 8, 2007)

a sample forum running on Vb is ubuntuforums.org .check their ways!clean.for spammers,there is a section where spams and non-appropriate contents are moved called Jail!. 
spare us on avatar size.ppl like to show good animated avatars.
upgrade to latest Vb if it not hurts the db


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 8, 2007)

To clear my 3rd and 4th points:

My idea was to show a dialog box (like one which u see while logging into forum) having link to "FAQ" threads and having 2 buttons "Yes" and "No".

*Have you read "Frequently Asked Problems"?*

[YES] [NO]

If you click on [YES] then u'll be redirected to the appropriate section otherwise u'll be redirected to the FAQ thread.


----------



## mail2and (Jul 8, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> But once you tell the member what he is doing wrong, he'll learn it for future ..



Yes, quite a few people have _learnt_ quite a lot on this forum. They've been disciplined to _such _an extent that they _analyze_, _contemplate_ and _understand_ a situation before they react. The strategy _does_ work then.

No sarcasm, really.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 8, 2007)

mail2and said:
			
		

> Yes, quite a few people have _learnt _on this forum, haven't they?



plz pay attention to my Q which is 

i m bit confused kaustav_geek has given me following advice :



> kaustav_geek :saurabh dude~ If its the wrong section.... Mods will shift it .... Don't you bother....Just help that Guy out.......I saw you posting a similar message in another thread~ *roll*




plz tell me should i advice the new members or should i leave this for 

moderator and be a spectator of such mess.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 8, 2007)

Me being one of them .. 

@Saurabh : You dont have to bug a guy again and again .. If you have something relevant to the thread the guy has created , you write it .. And let him know that he's posting in wrong section or whatever thing he overlooked ..

Blah... I am bored ..


----------



## Garbage (Jul 8, 2007)

@saurabh kakkar

It's too hard... really....

I've made same topic some days before. But u can see what replies I've got & NONE of admins or mods replied there


----------



## iMav (Jul 8, 2007)

hey if the thread is the in the wrong section ... report it and let it be .... the mods will move it and i would suggest the moderators to send a pm to the member telling him that the section wrong


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 8, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> @saurabh kakkar
> 
> It's too hard... really....
> 
> I've made same topic some days before. But u can see what replies I've got & NONE of admins or mods replied there



i totally agree with u buddy but i think someone has to initiate ..........

if Forum Administrators r not really interested then i can bet u on it that 

after sometime this forum will be complete mess 

well if forum administrator will not pay attention to this thread then 

i will send a pm to FatBeing


----------



## Garbage (Jul 8, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> i totally agree with u buddy but i think someone has to initiate ..........
> 
> if Forum Administrators r not really interested then i can bet u on it that
> 
> ...



The only thing bcoz of which still I'm on this forum was that I've learnt a lot from this forum. Thats why I made that thread to tell admins & mods.
But as NONE of admins or mods replied there (interestingly the name of thread was "Admins plz pay attension here"), I'm thinking that whether mods are watching/reading the forum or not ??

Last thing I can say is, If u want some change in this forum then surely *THIS IS THE TIME TO CHANGE* !!!


----------



## iMav (Jul 8, 2007)

well guys great to see ur concern but speaking without full knowledge would be wrong, the admins or mosd dont think the topic is worth a reply simple, this forum has been online for over 3-4 years and is still going strong .... the admins and mods are experienced to handle the things and they know better coz they are running this place  so relax enjoy the articles, get ur doubts cleared and have fun  leave the administration and moderation to the people incharge


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 9, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> the admins or mosd dont think the topic is worth a reply simple, this forum has been online for over 3-4 years and is still going strong .... the admins and mods are experienced to handle the things and they know better coz they are running this place  so relax enjoy the articles, get ur doubts cleared and have fun  leave the administration and moderation to the people incharge



thanks 4r putting Ur point but i think this _topic is worth a reply _ we r 

the members of digit who r online on this forum more than

Forum Administrator and moderators and we know whats going wrong in this 

forum and as a member and well wisher of digit i think its our duty to bring 

the attention of admin regarding this mess .

and if admin is  not interested in this topic then _at least_ he can tell for 

once and close this thread thats it


----------



## Garbage (Jul 9, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> the admins or mosd dont think the topic is worth a reply simple, this forum has been online for over 3-4 years and is still going strong .... the admins and mods are experienced to handle the things and they know better coz they are running this place  *so relax enjoy the articles, get ur doubts cleared and have fun  leave the administration and moderation to the people incharge *



U mean, baccho... tumhare daubts to clear ho rahe hai naa... To thik hai... Bakki forum gaya *&^$&^ ....?? :-X


----------



## iMav (Jul 9, 2007)

ek baar phir padho



			
				imav said:
			
		

> *leave the administration and moderation to the people incharge*


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 14, 2007)

bahi logon this is very sad  as a well wisher of digit forum i had send a pm 

to FatBeing 5 days ago requesting him to have a look in this thread and _at 

least_ post a feedback or comment but no response from his side 

now what will u say to such a kind of behavior form the admin. ?


----------



## iMav (Jul 14, 2007)

^^ i would say that the poor guy is being made to over work & he is busy


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2007)

i am sorry sourabh kakkar that i sided the mods when u questioned them .... u were right i was wrong ....


----------



## Garbage (Jul 18, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> i am sorry sourabh kakkar that i sided the mods when u questioned them .... u were right i was wrong ....



What u mean iMav?
It is not making sence for me. Plz can u explain it for me ??
Please....

ohhh sorry....

It make sence for me after reading --- gx banned !!!  thread.

So, what NOW ???


----------



## anandk (Jul 19, 2007)

hmmmm...some day i must read the forum rules....


----------



## shantanu (Jul 20, 2007)

why is this thread going on ? well thew gx thread is locked but i want to say that was another bad decision...


----------



## mehulved (Jul 20, 2007)

I still stand by my decision of banning gx, I believe it was right. Gx has been given too much leeway.
And anyways, I am over with moderating now. Some of you can try and take up the job if you believe you're good enough with it. Anyways, the final decision is with the Admins.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 20, 2007)

^^^ hmmm...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 20, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> I still stand by my decision of banning gx, I believe it was right. Gx has been given too much leeway.



What does that mean? I m not ruling the forum, neither the forum members follow me nor they always follow what I say. I am just a member with a liter side in this forum, what leeway u r talking about?

And leave moderating for now, CAT forms are out, r u filling this year?


----------



## mehulved (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, I am giving CAT. And I have already left moderating.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 20, 2007)

I think Mehul, u r the top in MCA or something Entrance Exams naa ?? One of my friend told me when he look the CD Folder which u have sent me with SuSE 10.2 DVD


----------



## mehulved (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, in MAH-CET for MCA. Anyways, I didn't take admission anywhere as I'd rather prefer JNU for MCA.
Anyways, we are going OT with this.


----------



## hullap (Aug 7, 2007)

SEE quotaless.com the new users have to read rules and have to find the code in it


----------



## chinmay (Aug 7, 2007)

I think the forum administrator's best bet would be to implement a code which makes it compulsory for newly registered users to scroll the rules from top to bottom before accessing the forum.

The forum rules are not accessible from the forum menu. In the blue bar on the top, FAq can be replaced by rules.


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 7, 2007)

Another which has to be deleted but is still there although tow mods are online....
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64918

Simikar thread was running for and there w/o deletion for 3-4 days even after reporting it 2-3 times.....

HAPPY MODERATING......


----------



## shantanu (Aug 7, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> Another which has to be deleted but is still there although tow mods are online....
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64918
> 
> Simikar thread was running for and there w/o deletion for 3-4 days even after reporting it 2-3 times.....
> ...


 
did you report it.. tech_genius reported one in gamerz section with same title.. see thread locked


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 7, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> did you report it.. tech_genius reported one in gamerz section with same title.. see thread locked



when i say REPORTED ..i do it...no two ways .....

and yes do not lock it..delete it...as they post for adv and locking it means it will still be there.......also can user should be banned...

aha u deleted the content....

THANK U


----------



## shantanu (Aug 7, 2007)

its really strange we got the report from tech_genius and not you.. well might be a problem.. but its now locked..


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 7, 2007)

@shantanu: Delete these type of threads(For Sale...), don't lock it.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 7, 2007)

all right dude.. first day  , will now remember..


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 7, 2007)

happy mderating buddy

but i thinks this thread is hacked b another toipc the topic of thread was

about fresh stocks and rules and i agree with Vishal on this


1. I think whenever a member registers, he/she should be redirected to &quot;Forum Guidelines&quot; thread. I don't know whether its enabled atm or not.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/anno...t.php?f=11&a=1

2. There should be a link to &quot;Forum Guidelines&quot; at top menubar, where UserCP, FAQ, etc. links are present.

3. When a member opens &quot;Software Troubleshooting&quot; section, he/she should be redirected to &quot;Frequently Asked Problems with Solutions&quot; thread:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61413

4. When a member opens &quot;QnA&quot; section, he/she should be redirected to &quot;Common Topics Covered / Frequently Discussed Topics&quot; thread:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18523

This thread currently in &quot;Chit Chat&quot; section, IMO it should be moved to &quot;QnA&quot; section.

5. Moderators approval for each tutorial is not a good idea IMO. 

what about that mods ?


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Aug 8, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> but i thinks this thread is hacked b another toipc the topic of thread was
> 
> about fresh stocks and rules and i agree with Vishal on this



u r right buddy i had created this thread for diverting the attention of Forum 

Administrators nd moderators regarding  fresh stocks and rules nd members 

openion on what can be done on this respect


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 8, 2007)

But still no response on this thread from admins or mods on this topic or suggestions

helooo  koi hai


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2007)

are bhai ! right now from yesterday no mods were available online leaving me.. sourabh came for sometime.. and no admins.. so they might see this, if you send some PM or email or report it... cant say more.. i am new.. i wonder if my views matter right now


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 8, 2007)

We are not pointing out you buddy

and about PMs and all their inbox is always full


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2007)

invisible mode  , well i will report this thing to admins..  ( imeant that the above things you guys want admins to look out for) (man it felt me that my post is pointing out something else  )


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 8, 2007)

ohh can't u see a guy in invisible mode?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 8, 2007)

^^We all can see8)
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50335


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2007)

i can see when a guy is in invisible mode !


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 8, 2007)

^^You are mod


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2007)

oh i forgot ! thanks for reminding


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 8, 2007)

Yups your are mod

and i think that thread was where we all spy on mods and admins and everyone

m i right vimal?


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 8, 2007)

I see some spams here as well instead of discussing how to cut the CRAP. The new mod seemed to join as well  I'm a member of one forum(can't divulge ) where they make the n00bs search the forum and are not allowed to post for 3 days. Is something like this possible in vB? I think that is powered by Invision. But there is a drawback to this as well. Some probable contributers to the forum might just leave. So, something should be done. One suggestion to the mods. Please try to delete as many 'unwanted' posts in the Chit Chat section as possible. Real spam there!


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 9, 2007)

^^Chit Chat is bandwidth wastage

there u will find spams only


----------



## Garbage (Aug 15, 2007)

Now, it seems that Mods are WORKING on the forum !!

Many useless threads are being locked now a days !!


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 21, 2007)

Few of the threads which are reported yet not MOVED/LOCKED.....

I wonder does the report system working....many time i have to PM online MODs to take action on thread.....

So using this thread to report 

*DELETE/BAN*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66186

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66188

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66187

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65910

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64435
*
MOVE*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65917

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65735

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65999

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66132

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65988

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65839

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65638

These are few Which i could find without much effort and help of REPORTING SYSTEM which mods have......


----------



## shantanu (Aug 22, 2007)

threads were not in reporting section.. i try to find the best i can. well all done...


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 22, 2007)

seems like reporting button is currupted 

is it working now


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 9, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67702

delete this....

i guess report button not working as it has been reported at 1.30AM...


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 9, 2007)

One way is to give an MCQ quiz to those who register. Only if they pass the quiz will they're membership be fully activated and they be allowed to post. The idea is NOT to make them learn the rules by heart, but to force them to refer them and answer the quiz, then ignorance will not be an excuse


----------



## hullap (Sep 18, 2007)

Guys see www.quotaless.com a web hosting site but when you want to make ur id  u have to find a code in their FAQ and TERMS etc.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 21, 2007)

^^ cool Funda  

I think Rather then scrolling 

*What's in Digit this September? Click here to find out!*

they should scroll 

*NEW Members Plz read the Forum Rules before Posting * 

or something like this


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 22, 2007)

Forum rules are there for everyone to see... still we're too used to ignoring readmes, EULAs and rules that it's a useless effort. I'd rather rely on the community to influence newcomers than treat them like idiots forcing them to read rules. This forum has thrown open it's arms wide for anyone even remotely interested in computers (mainly for Indians, but open to the world), so let's take the junk or misplaced threads and just be polite and inform people about the rules instead of trying to force feed it to everyone.

As far as I can see you guys are doing a great job of the same. If you see someone breaking the forum rules, please don't insult him, just point him there politely, and you will see him doing the same for others. Politeness is contageous, let's spread it like a virus.

Thank you,


Raaabo


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Raaaboo sir for Ur Feedback and Ur Suggestions and appreciating our 

Work  . 

at last some Admin responded to this thread


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes politeness is the key.....

And actually scolding the thread starter when he is confused and in urgent need is a bad idea.
Not everyone is geek and techie you know...and it may be possible that they dont even know whrere to post a particular thread or maybe they dont even know that they need to read rules.
 (Believe me 2 of my friends who visit this forum don't even knew that there exist rules which must be followed here. )

Offtopic : Hey Raaabo sir... those are amazing words....
              I wish to meet Digit team one day..(Maybe the day when I join your team as a writer.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 23, 2007)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> Politeness is contageous, let's spread it like a virus.



oh, yeh.. very nice words !!

Let me try *"SIR"*  !!!


----------

